# "The world's strongest child and me"



## Peteo (Feb 7, 2009)

Not sure if this is the correct forum, i couldn't find anywhere else :S

Just thought i'd let you guys know about the program on tonight, showing Showing what an eight year old bodybuilder is like now! I'm interested to see how much he's grown to be honest, finally evidence it either stunts or doesn't stunt your growth if he's still doing it?

it's on at 10pm on Channel 4 by the way!

Just thought i would post it, might be interesting, it's rare too see programs related to bodybuilding!

Here is a description out of a magazine:

"The world's strongest child and me--Mark Dolan finds out what happened to muscle-bound eight-year-old bodybuilder Richard Sandrak who became a media sensation in 2000."


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Is that the dude they called little hercules ?

If it is i think i may have already seen the program and he looks terrible lol.

Ugly sod.. Dont think he trains anymore, but is supposedly making a come back.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for that :thumbup1:

Il be watching


----------



## Peteo (Feb 7, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> Is that the dude they called little hercules ?
> 
> If it is i think i may have already seen the program and he looks terrible lol.
> 
> Ugly sod.. Dont think he trains anymore, but is supposedly making a come back.


Hmm, i was thinking it was him, i'm not sure though. How did you see it?


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah thats the little hurcules dude, richard sandrak.

his first programme was good, will be interesting to see this one.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Peteo said:


> Hmm, i was thinking it was him, i'm not sure though. How did you see it?


I saw it on tv mate..Cant remember if it was the same program tho.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> I saw it on tv mate..Cant remember if it was the same program tho.


I watched the programme about him aswell. The show tonight is a different programme. Be interesting to see what condition he is in now.


----------



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

ah ive watched it years ago, deffo not 1 to miss. so tnite shud be good if its him now. the kid is unreal lol with his little 10pack lol.


----------



## Peteo (Feb 7, 2009)

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-gb&vid=d93c0400-a2dc-468b-b711-29501afcd797&playlist=search:q:world%27s:mk:en-gb:sf:ActiveStartDate:vs:1:cs:ENGB_C4&tab=m1233660400729&from=video_module

Just a video preview.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

its not the little hurcules dude then, its a new breed of strong boys lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I see dads like that at the footy on a Sunday, living there lives through there kids, its

wrong imo


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

i saw some more recent pics of richard sandrak and it looks like hes got some gyno


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

BigSmurf said:


> i saw some more recent pics of richard sandrak and it looks like hes got some gyno


Any links mate by any chance? just interested..


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

TOBE said:


> Any links mate by any chance? just interested..


Plenty on his site, http://richardsandrak.com/

ridonkulous tris


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep hes got a small case of gyno lol

im cant wait to see how hes come on though since his last show

he was a little maniac boxing weight lifting and so on lol


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

In his gallery.. sitting in the caravan it looks like a small case of gyno. This might sound dumb cos i've read quite a few threads on this but can he take nolva to get rid of it without working out too hard? Cos i have similar problem, thanks alot.


----------



## Peteo (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm it's quite interesting, although kinda uncomfortable watching like 5 year old kids squat :|


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

heavyweight said:


> In his gallery.. sitting in the caravan it looks like a small case of gyno. This might sound dumb cos i've read quite a few threads on this but can he take nolva to get rid of it without working out too hard? Cos i have similar problem, thanks alot.


Nolva can help prevent it. Letro may help get rid of it (but will destroy your sex drive).

Ask in the steroid section for more advice mate.


----------



## scott1 (Aug 9, 2008)

chears will watch


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

So who watched it then?

I saw it, and considering his condition when he was 8 years he doesn't look much bigger/conditioned at 16!


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I watched it, don't think hes going for the body builder look to be honest, i think he wants the more model look

Them people that train 5 - 6 days week for 5 hours a day must be over training :thumbup1:


----------

